
Why Vector Clocks are Hard - arto
http://blog.basho.com/2010/04/05/why-vector-clocks-are-hard/
======
kwantam
Serves me right for being a hardware guy. Clicked through eagerly expecting
something like my vector clock implementation, <http://web.jfet.org/vclk/>

~~~
ableal
Me, I'm pining for the KDE 3.x clock screensaver - that one hit my weakness
for train-station-style clocks spot on. Not available under Gnome, Mac or
Windows, I believe.

------
jey
Excellent article.

I wish that the Basho Riak product pages had at least half as much high-level
technical information about their data model without having to dig deep into
their site. All I find on their product pages is marketing speak ("scale
predictably", "fast and easy", "fault tolerance", "map/reduce"). I finally
found some info on the data model though:
[http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/An+Introduction+to+Riak#A...](http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/An+Introduction+to+Riak#AnIntroductiontoRiak-
DataStorage) <http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/How+Things+Work>

~~~
rubyrescue
i complained about this to the basho guys (sean) at erlang-factory and they
said that they were in the process of making it more useful...

------
ableal
Think I saw the erlier 'easy' round, but clicked through to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_clock> (kept updated with these posts, I
noticed).

Two thoughts: first, what about an application/example to DVCS problems ? Such
as "Dave saw both Ben's and Cathy's derivations of Alice's drawing, but
prefers Ben's with a small modification ..."

Second, when is the xkcd comic coming out ?

